
Show HN: ElementHistory – See what code created or updated a DOM element - mostlystatic
https://github.com/mattzeunert/ElementHistory
======
chrisz42
how much does it affect performance?

~~~
mostlystatic
Capturing the callstack with `Error().stack` is expensive and it's done for
every DOM manipulation.

The idea is that you'll only enable the extension when you're mystified by a
DOM change, so if the page loads half as fast it's not a big deal.

